# Thrustmaster t300 rs gt editon



## McZwEgaT (19. November 2020)

Hey Leute,

ich habe das oben genannte Lenkrad und würde es gerne für einen Fahrerarbeitsplatz umbauen(Omsi2,Lotus, ETS2.....).
Da die  Kalibrierung mit Buslenkrad ein nogo für mich ist, würde ich gerne wissen ob man die Kalibrierung deaktivieren kann.

Lg.


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. November 2020)

Gibt's zu den Lenkrädern nicht immer n' Control-Panel? Dort kannst du dir deine Einstellungen doch sicherlich anpassen.


----------



## McZwEgaT (19. November 2020)

Das Control panel ist ja vorhanden, nur geht das halt nicht das man dort die Kalibrierung ausmachen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2020)

McZwEgaT schrieb:


> Das Control panel ist ja vorhanden, nur geht das halt nicht das man dort die Kalibrierung ausmachen kann.



Kannst du nicht nach der Kalibrierung die Bereiche und Empfindlichkeit anpassen? Die Kalibrierung ist ja eigentlich nur dafür da, dass man den exakten Mittelpunkt feststellt und die Software weiß, wann das Lenkrad in neutraler Position steht...


----------



## McZwEgaT (19. November 2020)

Ich will ja die Kalibrierung verhindern, weil das Buslenkrad 15 kg wiegt. Das will ich dem Thrustmaster nicht antun.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2020)

McZwEgaT schrieb:


> Ich will ja die Kalibrierung verhindern, weil das Buslenkrad 15 kg wiegt. Das will ich dem Thrustmaster nicht antun.



Du hast da ein echtes Buslenkrad draufgeschraubt bzw hast es vor, oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Ich denke nicht, das man die Kalibrierung verhindern kann - die startet ja normalerweise, sobald so ein Lenkrad überhaupt Strom hat, das muss also intern eingebaut sein und wird nicht erst von Windows oder einem Spiel gemacht. Aber wenn die Kalibrierung ein Problem ist, dann wäre es der Betrieb doch erst recht ^^


----------

